# little boy killed



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I heard on the local radio to day that a boy shot his little brother while deer hunting in athens. I didn't hear the whole story, just that it was early morning and the older boy shot at what he thought was a deer and ended up killing his younger brother. what a shame. This is a leson for all hunters to not shoot at something moving. Make sure you know what your target is and what is behind it! And all ways make sure you have lots of hunter orange on. I like to were a vest and a hat.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's really sad. That happens when someone is keyed up and excited about getting a deer. Now he'll have to live with that all his life. I wonder where the guardian was? He is supposed to be with kids when they hunt or was the shooter old enough to hunt on his own?


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Very sad, but it's the reason I stay out of the woods during gun season. Every year we have this happen in Ohio. I feel bad for the brother and family who has to live with this.....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I too was wondering about a guardian. I don't know the kid's age but if he were younger he should have someone with him. That is a very sad story. I saw it on the late news last night and just felt awful for the whole family. An awful tragedy.

I hope that everyone who ventures out remembers this poor boy's fate and that it makes everyone even more cautious.

My prayers are with the boy and his family.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Heard He Was Shot At 530pm..after Dark


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ARGEE said:


> Heard He Was Shot At 530pm..after Dark


 I believe that was how it was said on TV last night. It was evidently at some point beyond hunting hours.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

here's the link to the story from a columbus news source
http://www.10tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4181115&nav=LUESMuat


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

What a shame. This was definitely needless.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally don't feel that 16 is too young to allow a kid to hunt unattended. Often times these accidents involve adults so I don't view it as an issue with the kid hunting. I think it was an example of a person using poor judgement and having to face an awful sentence for it. They mentioned that he would face charges for hunting after hours which I believe is only a misdemeanor. That charge is nothing compared to the guilt he will carry with him for the rest of his life.

If I am walking in after shooting hours I always turn on my flashlight as well. I have no idea whether that was the case here or not but I mention it as a suggestion to anyone else who is exiting/entering the fields/woods in lowlight conditions.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

If I am walking in after shooting hours I always turn on my flashlight as well. I have no idea whether that was the case here or not but I mention it as a suggestion to anyone else who is exiting/entering the fields/woods in lowlight conditions.[/QUOTE]

Thats a good idea. I try and do the same. You can never be to safe in the woods. I like the red lights b/c the don't spook the game I hear. Thanks for the link to the story Xuman3 I didn't really know what happen and were.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

My dad lost a friend when he was just a young boy. It was a Saturday and all the kids up the hollar were going squirel hunting. As dad and his brothers were walking up the dirt road a truck of kids they all knew went by. Dad said it was not a minute later he heard a shot. He said that he thought that someone must have shot a squirel until he heard shooting. Dad and his brothers ran up to what was wrong. The boy had jump down out of the truck and the hammer of his single shot shot gun hit the tail gate and caused the gun to go off and kill him. 
Then as I was starting to hunt dad was shot by a turkey hunter one fall. You could guess that I was raised to be extremely careful with my guns. We will see this on the news every where because it envolves two brothers. I hope that this will be used to enforce gun saftey not taking young hunters out of the woods. I personally do not think 16 is to young. If 16 is to young then I would guess that me entering the Army at 17 was to young too.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I too was in an hunting accident. Luckily no one was killed but sure is EYE openin! I started carring a gun at 10. Hunted with pops and grandpa with a bb gun and moved up from there. 410 unloaded till they thought I was old enough to carry and respect a loaded firearm. I guess now that Im getin old I choose to hunt by myself. Had to much lead thrown at me hunting in groups!


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

although i prefer to only wear a vest and hat, a full jump suit is looking awfully good, it makes me feel much safer when i see a hunter in my area. then i know where he is and he knows where i am, that is, if were not of the same party or group. unfortunatly around our land in hocking county, there are alot of trespassers and poachers, which can lead to dangerous situations. everyone be safe this week and understand accidents can happen. not only caused by us youth but it can happen to anyone. very unfortunate.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't believe in accidents when it comes to hunting.Poor judgement or whatever term you want to use but always know without a doubt what you are shooting at! i was young once and made mistakes but that's one I wouldn't want to live with.You can't call back a bullet or arrow once it has been sent on it's way.As far as being to young don't know that was the case cause I started at an early age and it was the best thing for me and if some of my peers would have taken up hunt'n & fish'n they may still be with us now.Be safe.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have hunted since i was 12 my dad always and i mean always instilled saftey first, know your shot, know your surroundings, saftey on, no were the end of the barrel is at all times saftey saftey saftey. I hunted alone at times or with friends of mine only after dad had hunted with them to make sure he felt they to were safe. Truely a tragedy.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe in taking a child hunting when they a fairly young I'm not saying they should carry a gun, but they can walk by your side kicking rabbits or sit with you for squirrels. My son started going into the field with me at age 8, fired his first .22 and 410 at targets when he was 9, killed his first rabbit and pheasant at age 10. Through those years he was constantly by my side and supervised. At age 11 I allowed him to sit for squirrels by himself, but always within my sight tough he didn't know it and at age 12 took him deer hunting from a tree stand. Up until he was around 14/15 we always hunted within sight of each other and I'm proud to say that he never took a questionable shot or handled the any gun in an unsafe manner. 
My son, to this day at age forty, is someone I trust as a hunting partner and I remember all those corrections and teaching that took so long but passed so quickly and made a responsible firearm handler and hunter.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I do not believe this should come down to a child hunting. Young people can actually be the most careful in the woods because when taught *well* at a young age, they retain rules and precautions much better than a know it all/arogant adult just begining to hunt. I have been hunting since I was 8 and am very glad my father taught me such thorough gun/hunter safety. I do agree that kids who are taught poorly or not taught at all are very dangerous individuals when they have guns. Just the thought of this happening to a loved one makes me cringe and become very sad. Please never forget common sense people, it is just a deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Please never forget common sense people, it is just a deer.


 Very well put!

I have probably seen more adults doing stupid and dangerous things when hunting. I agree with everyone else here. The key is proper teaching from the start.

I have been taking my 12 year old boy out deer hunting this year for the first season. He has done a few crossbow trips and now has a couple of days of gun hunting under his belt. He was a bit frustrated that he has not gotten a shot yet but does thoroughly enjoy the whole experience. Monday evening he had a 6 pointer come up the ridge of the corn field right around quitting time. The buck was in range at about 50 yards and stopped. He was sitting with the gun at ready but I had to tell him to let the deer walk because there had been a hunter downrange and he did not have a short enough backdrop to shoot. He said he was thinking the same thing. I think he learned more from that experience than had he gotten a good shot opportunity right away and made the kill. Of course the other thing he learned is how hard it is to see someone who is ignorant enough to wear camo to hunt and no orange. This hunter on the bordering property was sitting in his tree stand in full camo. Had I been allowed over on that property I would have given him an earful. And after sitting at home the other night watching the report about this poor youngster I regretted not gone over there and telling him anyway.


I will echo the words of Mushijobah:

"Please never forget common sense people, it is just a deer."


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I just read in the paper this morning where a hunter from Kent died while exiting his tree stand. Somehow he was entangled in his sfaety harness ( probably only a strap ) and was asphyxiated.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is another sad story. My prayers are with that man's family as well.

You are probably right that it was most likely a single strap belt. A full harness would get uncomofortable over time but would not choke you. I hope that if he was indeed only using a safety belt that they reveal that information. I think that people need to learn from these accidents so we don't have to hear about them every year.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

He fell 20ft out of his stand at the age of 60. Took 6 months and dam near killed him. The guys 300#. Heard today he sliped again!  :C


----------



## cengel (Aug 14, 2004)

Somebody said they don't believe there is anything such as a hunting "accident".. I wholeheartedly agree. The rules are few and simple..muzzle control, know your target, know your backstop...and thats really about it, with variations.

I've passed on shots for safety. I've left the woods or gone into them late, in full daylight, because I was spooked by someone's behavior. Out in Montana a few years ago I said to a man I'd never met " If I see the rifling on that thing one more time I'm gonna shove it up your --------"

My five year old has a "toy" double barrel cap shotgun. She accompanys me into the field often, and I can say that that muzzle has never come near me. She's not ready yet, but the habits are taking hold, and in a few years I will be far more trusting of her than the majotrity of hunters.

The death of the boy is truly sad. Sadder still is a court system that is going to ruin the other boy's life with a negligent homicide charge for what was an unforgivable, but stupid mistake. 

Just my opinion....


----------

